

Wall Street Not Impressed With Bartz As Next Yahoo CEO - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/13/wall-street-not-impressed-with-bartz-as-next-yahoo-ceo/

======
vaksel
Wouldn't you want a superstar as CEO, that would get people excited about your
company again?

